# DVD writing fails.

## dargosch

Hi all,

I've got a new DVD writer from Aopen (DUW1608/ARR) with DL capabilities. However, I cannot get it to write a DVD at all..

Please help me find the problem..  am I using the wrong driver for this drive, or what?

/Fredrik

```

Capabilities   :

Vendor_info    : 'AOPEN   '

Identifikation : 'DUW1608/ARR     '

Revision       : 'A070'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW.

Current: DVD+R

Profile: Unknown

Profile: DVD+R (current)

Profile: DVD+RW

Profile: DVD-RW sequential overwrite

Profile: DVD-RW restricted overwrite

Profile: DVD-R sequential recording

Profile: DVD-ROM

Profile: CD-RW

Profile: CD-R

Profile: CD-ROM

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc-3 DVD+R driver (mmc_dvdplusr).

Driver flags   : DVD MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE FORCESPEED

Supported modes: PACKET SAO

Drive buf size : 1212416 = 1184 KB

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

Track 01: data  1117 MB

Total size:     1117 MB = 572011 sectors

Current Secsize: 2048

Blocks total: 2295104 Blocks current: 2295104 Blocks remaining: 1723093

Forcespeed is OFF.

Starting to write CD/DVD at speed 3 in real SAO mode for single session.

Last chance to quit, starting real write    0 seconds. Operation starts.

Waiting for reader process to fill input buffer ... input buffer ready.

Starting new track at sector: 0

Track 01:    1 of 1117 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf  97%]   0.0x.cdrecord-ProDVD: Input/output error. write_g1: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  2A 00 00 00 02 0F 00 00 1F 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: F0 00 04 00 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 00 91 25 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Sense Key: 0x4 Hardware Error, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x91 Qual 0x25 (vendor unique sense code 0x91) [No matching qualifier] Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (valid)

cmd finished after 2.557s timeout 100s

write track data: error after 1079296 bytes

cdrecord-ProDVD: A write error occured.

cdrecord-ProDVD: Please properly read the error message above.

Writing  time:   30.551s

Average write speed  27.7x.

Fixating...

Fixating time:    6.054s

cdrecord-ProDVD: fifo had 81 puts and 18 gets.

cdrecord-ProDVD: fifo was 0 times empty and 4 times full, min fill was 92%.
```

Here is some info on the system:

```

mythtv ~ # uname -a

Linux mythtv 2.6.11-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Fri Apr 15 10:56:27 CEST 2005 i686 AMD Sempron(tm)   2400+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

mythtv ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

w83627hf               28712  0

i2c_sensor              3392  1 w83627hf

i2c_isa                 2240  0

snd_pcm_oss            48480  0

snd_mixer_oss          17920  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            34624  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6720  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                52688  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

ohci_hcd               16584  0

snd_via82xx            22432  0

snd_ac97_codec         72064  1 snd_via82xx

snd_pcm                81348  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              21956  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          8004  2 snd_via82xx,snd_pcm

snd_mpu401_uart         6912  1 snd_via82xx

snd_rawmidi            21088  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          7692  3 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi

snd                    48164  11 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device

soundcore               8160  1 snd

i2c_viapro              6992  0

ehci_hcd               27144  0

uhci_hcd               29072  0

xfs                   539616  1

ath_pci                52640  0

ath_rate_onoe           7432  1 ath_pci

ath_rate_amrr           7620  0

wlan_xauth              1792  0

wlan_wep                6400  0

wlan_tkip              10944  0

wlan_ccmp               6656  0

wlan_acl                4480  0

wlan                  106844  9 ath_pci,ath_rate_onoe,ath_rate_amrr,wlan_xauth,wlan_wep,wlan_tkip,wlan_ccmp,wlan_acl

ath_hal               147536  2 ath_pci

bttv                  145424  0

video_buf              17412  1 bttv

firmware_class          8384  1 bttv

v4l2_common             5184  1 bttv

btcx_risc               4296  1 bttv

lirc_i2c                7428  1

lirc_dev               11532  1 lirc_i2c

ivtv_fb                37756  1

saa7127                12444  0

saa7115                11992  0

tuner                  19812  0

tveeprom               11864  1 bttv

ivtv                  813060  3 ivtv_fb

i2c_algo_bit            8776  2 bttv,ivtv

videodev                8128  3 bttv,ivtv_fb,ivtv

tda9887                12888  0

msp3400                27000  0

i2c_core               19072  13 w83627hf,i2c_sensor,i2c_isa,i2c_viapro,bttv,lirc_i2c,saa7127,saa7115,tuner,tveeprom,i2c_algo_bit,tda9887,msp3400

via_rhine              19204  0

sg                     24668  0

sd_mod                 14784  0

scsi_mod               74692  2 sg,sd_mod

ide_cd                 36612  0

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dargosch,

Are you attempting to use SCSI-Emualtion ?

Play around with RW media untilyou have some confidence that it works. The error message implies it wrote something so that DVD+R is a coaster now.

Are you able to write CDs?

How does the drive connect to the PC?

SATA, USB, IDE, Firewire ... ?

----------

## dargosch

Hi,

No, I am not using the IDE-SCSI module, only ide-cd.  Writing a CD using the same drive is no problem.

I've tried RW media, but since I cannot blank it, I don't see the point..  :Smile: 

```

mythtv tmp # cdrecord dev=ATAPI:0,0,0 speed=10 -v cd.iso

cdrecord: No write mode specified.

cdrecord: Asuming -tao mode.

cdrecord: Future versions of cdrecord may have different drive dependent defaults.

cdrecord: Continuing in 5 seconds...

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r6

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

scsidev: 'ATAPI:0,0,0'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: 0 target: 0 lun: 0

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related Linux kernel interface code seems to be unmaintained.

Warning: There is absolutely NO DMA, operations thus are slow.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

SCSI buffer size: 64512

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   :

Vendor_info    : 'AOPEN   '

Identifikation : 'DUW1608/ARR     '

Revision       : 'A070'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW.

Current: 0x0009

Profile: 0x002B

Profile: 0x001B

Profile: 0x001A

Profile: 0x0014

Profile: 0x0013

Profile: 0x0011

Profile: 0x0010

Profile: 0x000A

Profile: 0x0009 (current)

Profile: 0x0008

cdrecord: This version of cdrecord does not include DVD-R/DVD-RW support code.

cdrecord: If you need DVD-R/DVD-RW support, ask the Author for cdrecord-ProDVD.

cdrecord: Free test versions and free keys for personal use are at ftp://ftp.berlios.de/pub/cdrecord/ProDVD/

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE FORCESPEED

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R96R

Drive buf size : 1310720 = 1280 KB

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

Track 01: data   244 MB

Total size:      281 MB (27:52.50) = 125438 sectors

Lout start:      281 MB (27:54/38) = 125438 sectors

Current Secsize: 2048

ATIP info from disk:

  Indicated writing power: 4

  Is not unrestricted

  Is not erasable

  Disk sub type: Medium Type A, low Beta category (A-) (2)

  ATIP start of lead in:  -12508 (97:15/17)

  ATIP start of lead out: 359845 (79:59/70)

Disk type:    Short strategy type (Phthalocyanine or similar)

Manuf. index: 22

Manufacturer: Ritek Co.

Blocks total: 359845 Blocks current: 359845 Blocks remaining: 234407

Forcespeed is OFF.

Starting to write CD/DVD at speed 24 in real TAO mode for single session.

Last chance to quit, starting real write    0 seconds. Operation starts.

Waiting for reader process to fill input buffer ... input buffer ready.

BURN-Free is OFF.

Performing OPC...

Starting new track at sector: 0

Track 01:  244 of  244 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  10.4x.

Track 01: Total bytes read/written: 256892928/256892928 (125436 sectors).

Writing  time:  177.369s

Average write speed   9.8x.

Min drive buffer fill was 100%

Fixating...

Fixating time:   27.609s

cdrecord: fifo had 4047 puts and 4047 gets.

cdrecord: fifo was 0 times empty and 3921 times full, min fill was 82%.
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dargosch,

You don't have to blank RW media - you just overwrite it.

```
cdrecord: This version of cdrecord does not include DVD-R/DVD-RW support code.

cdrecord: If you need DVD-R/DVD-RW support, ask the Author for cdrecord-ProDVD. 
```

Do you have two different versions of cdrecord installed ?

----------

## dargosch

Oh, sorry, yes I have two versions of cdrecord installed, and the CD example above was with the non-DVD version.

However, the same goes for the cdrecord-wrapper-script:

```

mythtv tmp # cdrecord-wrapper.sh dev=ATAPI:0,0,0 speed=10 -v cd.iso

cdrecord-ProDVD: No write mode specified.

cdrecord-ProDVD: Asuming -tao mode.

cdrecord-ProDVD: Future versions of cdrecord may have different drive dependent defaults.

cdrecord-ProDVD: Continuing in 5 seconds...

Cdrecord-ProDVD-Clone 2.01b31 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

Unlocked features: ProDVD Clone

Limited  features:

This copy of cdrecord is licensed for: private/research/educational_non-commercial_use

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

scsidev: 'ATAPI:0,0,0'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: 0 target: 0 lun: 0

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related Linux kernel interface code seems to be unmaintained.

Warning: There is absolutely NO DMA, operations thus are slow.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

SCSI buffer size: 64512

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   :

Vendor_info    : 'AOPEN   '

Identifikation : 'DUW1608/ARR     '

Revision       : 'A070'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW.

Current: CD-R

Profile: Unknown

Profile: DVD+R

Profile: DVD+RW

Profile: DVD-RW sequential overwrite

Profile: DVD-RW restricted overwrite

Profile: DVD-R sequential recording

Profile: DVD-ROM

Profile: CD-RW

Profile: CD-R (current)

Profile: CD-ROM

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE FORCESPEED

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R96R

Drive buf size : 1310720 = 1280 KB

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

Track 01: data   244 MB

Total size:      281 MB (27:52.50) = 125438 sectors

Lout start:      281 MB (27:54/38) = 125438 sectors

Current Secsize: 2048

ATIP info from disk:

  Indicated writing power: 4

  Is not unrestricted

  Is not erasable

  Disk sub type: Medium Type A, low Beta category (A-) (2)

  ATIP start of lead in:  -12508 (97:15/17)

  ATIP start of lead out: 359845 (79:59/70)

Disk type:    Short strategy type (Phthalocyanine or similar)

Manuf. index: 22

Manufacturer: Ritek Co.

Blocks total: 359845 Blocks current: 359845 Blocks remaining: 234407

Forcespeed is OFF.

Starting to write CD/DVD at speed 24 in real TAO mode for single session.

Last chance to quit, starting real write    0 seconds. Operation starts.

Waiting for reader process to fill input buffer ... input buffer ready.

BURN-Free is ON.

Turning BURN-Free off

Performing OPC...

Starting new track at sector: 0

Track 01:  244 of  244 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  10.4x.

Track 01: Total bytes read/written: 256892928/256892928 (125436 sectors).

Writing  time:  177.322s

Average write speed   9.8x.

Min drive buffer fill was 100%

Fixating...

Fixating time:   28.208s

cdrecord-ProDVD: fifo had 4047 puts and 4047 gets.

cdrecord-ProDVD: fifo was 0 times empty and 3930 times full, min fill was 81%.

```

Any ideas?

----------

## jdgill0

I believe I read that cdrecord-ProDVD was actually a fork of cdrecord and that cdrecord-ProDVD expects/requires you to use ide-scsi emulation.  My understanding is that cdrecord can write DVDs as well, i.e. you don't need cdrecord-ProDVD.

----------

## dargosch

Hmm, then there must be a forked version somewhere that I don't know about. Trying to burn a DVD with cdrecord fails:

```

mythtv video # ls -al dvd.iso

-rw-r--r--  1 root users 1171478528 Mar 12 20:03 dvd.iso

mythtv video # cdrecord dev=ATAPI:0,0,0 speed=1 -v dvd.iso

cdrecord: No write mode specified.

cdrecord: Asuming -tao mode.

cdrecord: Future versions of cdrecord may have different drive dependent defaults.

cdrecord: Continuing in 5 seconds...

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r6

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

scsidev: 'ATAPI:0,0,0'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: 0 target: 0 lun: 0

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related Linux kernel interface code seems to be unmaintained.

Warning: There is absolutely NO DMA, operations thus are slow.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

SCSI buffer size: 64512

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   :

Vendor_info    : 'AOPEN   '

Identifikation : 'DUW1608/ARR     '

Revision       : 'A070'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW.

Current: 0x001B

Profile: 0x002B

Profile: 0x001B (current)

Profile: 0x001A

Profile: 0x0014

Profile: 0x0013

Profile: 0x0011

Profile: 0x0010

Profile: 0x000A

Profile: 0x0009

Profile: 0x0008

cdrecord: Found DVD+ media but DVD+R/DVD+RW support code is missing.

cdrecord: If you need DVD+R/DVD+RW support, ask the Author for cdrecord-ProDVD.

cdrecord: Free test versions and free keys for personal use are at ftp://ftp.berlios.de/pub/cdrecord/ProDVD/

cdrecord: Sorry, no CD/DVD-Recorder or unsupported CD/DVD-Recorder found on this target.

cdrecord: This version of cdrecord does not include DVD-R/DVD-RW support code.

cdrecord: If you need DVD-R/DVD-RW support, ask the Author for cdrecord-ProDVD.

cdrecord: Free test versions and free keys for personal use are at ftp://ftp.berlios.de/pub/cdrecord/ProDVD/

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-ROM driver (mmc_cd).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE FORCESPEED

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R96R

Drive buf size : 1212416 = 1184 KB

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

Track 01: data  1117 MB

Total size:     1283 MB (127:06.84) = 572013 sectors

Lout start:     1283 MB (127:08/63) = 572013 sectors

Current Secsize: 2048

cdrecord: Unspecified command not implemented for this drive.

cdrecord: Data will not fit on any disk.

cdrecord: Cannot write more than remaining DVD capacity.

```

----------

## jdgill0

Ahhh, just a little wrong I was.  It is dvdrtools that is a fork of cdrtools, and it does require ide-scsi emulation (at least that's what I read).  Sorry for the confusion.

----------

## dargosch

Ok, this is very confusing for me.. I read somewhere that I would have to use cdrecord-prodvd > 2.0 (or something) for me to use the ATAPI interface. This works for another burner at work, but not this one..

I did try the ide-scisi module for this drive, but trying to burn through that acctually froze the entire box. Scary..

If I emerge dvdrtools > 0.2 I get a dvdrecord command which does not work with ATAPI.

Any ideas?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dargosch,

If you have some DVD+RW media, you can try to use the drive like any other hard drive.

You need UDF filesystem in your kernel and udftools.

You format a blank DVD+RW and make a UDF flesystem on it. Then you can add and delete files just like on a hard drive but slower.

There is lots of background here http://fy.chalmers.se/~appro/linux/DVD+RW/ and a forum thread HOWTO here https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-273878-highlight-udf.html

I'm not suggesting that this is a permanent fix but it may get you some functionality and provide more diagnostic information along the way.

----------

